# What Temp is Your Fridge/Freezer?



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I recently picked up a fridge/freezer thermometer while at the grocery store to check this out. Because we have the Outback at home and access to hook-ups, I leave it plugged in with the fridge running all the time. Right now it's mostly empty, and because of how long it's been plugged in these numbers have got to be as cold as it will get.

Fridge 35, freezer +3.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

That's about where ours was on our last trip, running on electric before the trip and entirely on propane for 4 days.
Kevin P.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim I'd have to look at my thermometers, I know when I'm camping they are right at the safe zone in both. A thought... if you leave it running all the time toss in some old milk jugs with water in the fridge/freezer, should make your system work less hard keeping it cool and might help it last longer too.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

The only thermometer I use is beer, if it's cold, the reefer must be working OK. I check it every now and then while camping and so far it's been perfect.








Dean


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I have a thermometer in the fridge. It stays in the blue mark at 40. Not sure of the freezer though. I usually pack a gallon ziploc bag of ice cubes from the house freezer to use. Beats those ice trays. Yes, I'm spoiled to an ice maker. Anyway, it helps like Y-Guy mentioned.

Have a great day! sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> The only thermometer I use is beer, if it's cold, the reefer must be working OK. I check it every now and then while camping and so far it's been perfect.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Our fridge is about 38 degrees. The freezer does not have a thermometer, but everything is frozen rock solid









According to the beer check method, it's just about right









We turned ours on in May and haven't shut it off since. We try to keep it pretty well stocked so it's one less thing to get ready to go.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We do have a few things in there now. Freezer: 1/2 dz burritos, 2 cans frozen juice concentrate. Fridge: ketchup, mustard, mayo, few juice boxes, coffee.

Is it just me or will those cans of "frozen" juice concentrate just NEVER freeze? Even at +3F my lemonaide/iced tea is still kinda soft


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

No thermometers here, I use Dean's method.







Never had a problem yet with temperature.

KS


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

On the subject of refer temps, ours seems to be on the warmer side by Daves test. Our test subject is milk though.

So the question would be....is there an adjustment for making the thing cooler?

Scott


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Same test here for the fridge ... Beer has always been good and cold.









As for the freezer we have some boneless chicken breasts in there that are rock solid.

Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Dean's method is our prefered method.









No issue keeping items cold or frozen running on electric or propane.

Thor


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

To keep things especially frozen...ice cream, popsicles, frozen juice...put them directly on the bottom of freezer...not on the wire shelf above.

Also, freeze from home first....ice cream gets very soft if on wire shelf in freezer.

Sandra


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, since I keep my beer in a cooler, with lots of ice, the only way to gauge the temp in fridge is with a thermometer. I checked it this weekend while camping. On gas, freezer was about 6-7 above zero, and fridge was about 35-38. I still need to check electric. Had some problems with it this weekend, so I left the fridge on gas for the weekend, dispite having full hookups.

Tim


----------

